# Any caravans from eastern canada?



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

Anything planned from Montreal?


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

You can try checking MaxBimmer.com which is mainly populated by Canadians. I know that a few people from Toronto are planning on making the trip.


----------



## Woodman (Jul 11, 2003)

tdc said:


> You can try checking MaxBimmer.com which is mainly populated by Canadians. I know that a few people from Toronto are planning on making the trip.


I'm going to try and head down from Toronto. I know a few other people on the RoadFly boards that might be taking their M's down too. Could be a lot of fun if we all went down together!

Cheers,

Woodman


----------

